# Square-1 - O Perm



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

For Mr. Woner. My background is awesome.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 17, 2010)

Darn fast. =D

/ (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (-2,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,-4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0)?


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2010)

Jesus Simon, you are FAST.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 17, 2010)

Too many fasts.
Good Job.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually, the alg is: / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / -2,-2 / -1,0


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2010)

I knew you were fast, I wanted to see you do it slowly. For the fingertricks


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

Doing it slowly for the camera is difficult. I keep turning it in random directions. Manually slow the video down or speed your eyes up instead, ok?


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 17, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Doing it slowly for the camera is difficult. I keep turning it in random directions. Manually slow the video down or *speed your eyes up* instead, ok?



I recommend this one


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Woner? Also, the timing for the alg might be a bit off because it's difficult to hold the cube properly, as instead of having a tripod for the camera, it's precariously balanced on some cubes in front of me.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes just what I need =D Thanks Simon!


----------

